# Pocket hole jigs...



## Easy (1 May 2014)

Hello, long time listener, but I rarely 'chip in' as it were. I just enjoy reading your advice and looking at your wipe etc, I have learned loads!

What I'm after is a bit of advice about pocket hole jigs. I have just bought a Kreg dual hole HD jig, which comes with about 30 free screws. I've seen on here that using any flat based screws would do, so not bothered about that, but are there any other jigs out there which do pocket holes as well as/better than Kreg?

How do you do yours?

Rgds,

Easy


----------



## Fergal (1 May 2014)

This reply from another lurker.

I have the UJK pocket hole jig from Axminster which I'm really pleased with. It's a nice quality all-metal piece of kit that feels sturdy. I've never heard anything bad about the Kreg jigs, but I just preferred the metal construction of the UJK jig, plus it was on offer with the step drill, a long screwdriver bit and a box of screws for £60.

As for being better than the Kreg, I'd say most pocket hole jigs do pretty much the same job. I had a cheapo Silverline one before the UJK and it worked ok, just took longer to set up. 

I've also tried using regular panhead screws rather than the special ones, and they do work, but the proper ones work better due to having torx heads so they don't cam out.

Fergal


----------



## Jamesc (1 May 2014)

I have had a Kreg jig for about 6 years and it is still producing good tight joints. Last year my wife wanted to build her own shed and used the kreg extensively, she thought it was great.

What problems are you having with yours?


----------

